# Can I put pyrex in the broiler?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Can I put pyrex in the broiler?

I want to make French onion soup in my 4 cup Pyrex measuring cup. My problem is I like a lot of French onion soup and the normal bowls arent big enough, I like, alot of soup, 2 inches of bread and and inch of cheese!

Is pyrex safe for the broiler?


----------



## danimalarkey (Sep 23, 2005)

sadly, it is not:
http://www.pyrexware.com/index.asp?pageID=280


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

abe
I did not go to the link but have put my pyrex under the broiler many times. There might be a difference between the baking dish and the measurer
I don't put it directly under the flame or element, I always use it lower in the oven for a longer time and have bubbled cheese many times.
pan


----------

